# Nismo Super coppermix twin plate pull clutch



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

Wanted.
Nismo Super Coppermix twin plate pull clutch.
I have new friction plates and centre hub so I am preferably looking for a clutch with them missing or worn out to keep the price right.

Thanks,

Bren.


----------

